# Valuable Sites for Techies



## sreedevi (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Frenz,
Here are some sites to all those who like to learn any technology on their own.......

Hope they will be useful for u

Note: Some Sites are outdated.


Tutorials 

This page is based on a snarf of *stommel.tamu.edu/~baum/programming.html <*stommel..tamuedu/~baum/programming.html%20> 

C 

Introduction to C Programming <*devcentral.iftech.com/learning/tutorials/c-cpp/c/> 
C Optimization Tutorial <*www.abarnett.demon.co.uk/tutorial.html> 
Compiling C and C++ Programs on UNIX Systems - gcc/g++ <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/c-on-unix/c-on-unix.html> 

Building and Using Static and Shared C Libraries <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/libraries/unix-c-librarieshtml> 

Programming in C: UNIX System Calls and Subroutines Using C <*www.cm.cf.ac.uk/Dave/C/CEhtml> 
C FAQ <*www.eskimo.com/~scs/C-faq/top.html> 
C Programming Class Notes <*www.eskimo.com/~scs/cclass/cclass.html> 
ANSI C for Programmers on UNIX Systems <*www..gustavo.net/programming/c__tutorials.shtml> 
Sams Teach Yourself C in 24 Hours <*www.informit.com/product/0672310686/> 
Sams Teach Yourself C in 21 Days (4th Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/0672310694/> 
The Standard C Library for Linux - Part 1: file functions <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue24/rogers.html> 
The Standard C Library for Linux - Part 2: character input/output <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue31/rogers1.html> 
The Standard C Library for Linux - Part 3: formatted input/output <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue32/rogers.html> 
The Standard C Library for Linux - Part 4: Character Handling <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue38/rogers.html> 
The Standard C Library for Linux - Part 5: Miscellaneous Functions <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue39/rogers.html> 
Programming in C: A Tutorial <*www.lysator.liu.se/c/bwk-tutor.html> 
An Introduction to C Development on Linux <*www.redhat.com/devnet/whitepapers/intro_dev/index.html> 
C Programming Course <*www.strath.ac.uk/CC/Courses/CCourse/CCourse.html> 
C Language Tutorial <*www.swcp.com/~dodrill/cdoc/clist.htm> 
CScene: An Online Magazine for C and C++ Programming <*www.syclus.com/cscene/> 

C++ 

C++ Tutorial <*computers.iwz.com/prog/cpp/> 
Understanding C++: An Accelerated Introduction <*devcentral.iftech.com/learning/tutorials/c-cpp/cpp/> 
An Introduction to C++ Class Hierarchies <*devcentral.iftech.com/learning/tutorials/c-cpp/sst/> 
G++ FAQ <*egcs.cygnus.com/onlinedocs/g++FAQ_toc.html> 
Introduction to Object-Oriented Programming Using C++ <*uu-gna.mit.edu:8001/uu-gn/atext/cc/> 
Compiling C and C++ Programs on UNIX Systems - gcc/g++ <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/c-on-unix/c-on-unix.html> 

C++ FAQ Lite <*www.cerfnet..com/~mpcline/c++-faq-lite/> 
C++ Programming Language Tutorials <*www.cs.wustl.edu/~schmidt/C++/index.html> 
Reducing Dependencies in C++ <*www..flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_cppdepend.shtml> 
C++ Exception Handling <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_exceptions.shtml> 
Part 1: Unicode <*www..flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_strings01.shtml> 
Part 2: A Complete String Class <*www..flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_strings02.shtml> 
Making C++ Loadable Modules Work <*www.informatik.uni-frankfurt.de/~fp/Tcl/tcl-c++/> 
Sams Teach Yourself C++ in 21 Days (2nd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/0672310708/> 
C++ Portability Guide <*www.mozilla.org/hacking/portable-cpp.html> 
C++ Tips <*www.ses.com/~clarke/cpptips.html> 
C++ Language Tutorial <*www.swcp.com/~dodrill/cppdoc/cpplist.htm> 
CScene: An Online Magazine for C and C++ Programming <*www.syclus.com/cscene/> 
C++ Libraries FAQ <*www.trumphurst.com/cpplibs1.html> 

CGI 

CGI Programming Tutorial <*www.acm.vt.edu/~scott/cgihtml> 
CGI Programming 101 <*www.cgi101.com/class/> 
CGI Manual of Style <*www.informit.com/product/1562763970/> 
CGI Developer's Guide <*www.informit.com/product/1575210878/> 
CGI Programming Unleashed <*www.informit.com/product/1575211513/> 
Sams Teach Yourself CGI Programming with Perl 5 in a Week (2nd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/1575211963/> 
CGI/Perl Tips, Tricks and Hints <*www.speakeasy.org/~cgires/cgi-tips.html> 
A Tour of HTML Forms and CGI Scripts <*www.speakeasy.org/~cgires/cgi-tour.html> 
Reading CGI Data: URL-Encoding and the CGI Protocol <*www.speakeasy.org/~cgires/readdat/aindex.html> 
CGI Programming FAQ <*www.webthing.com/tutorials/cgifaq.html> 

CORBA 

CORBA FAQ <*www.cerfnet.com/~mpcline/corba-faq/> 
A Brief Tutorial on CORBA <*www.cs.indiana.edu/hyplan/kksiazek/tuto.html> 
CORBA 2.0 Specification <*www.cs.wustl.edu/~schmidt/CORBA-docs/index.html> 
CORBA Tutorials <*www..cs.wustl.edu/~schmidt/tutorials-corba.html> 
Sams Teach Yourself CORBA in 14 Days <*www.informit.com/product/0672312085/> 
Linux Network Programming, Part 3 - CORBA: The Software Bus <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue48/2336.html> 
CORBA Program Development, Part 1 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue61/3201.html> 
CORBA Program Development, Part 2 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue62/3213.html> 
CORBA Program Development, Part 3 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue63/3214.html> 

CSS 

CSS2 Tutorial <*richinstyle.com/guides/css2.html> 

CVS 

CVS Tutorial <*cellworks.washington.edu/pub/docs/cvs/tutorial/cvs_tutorial_toc.html> 
Concurrent Version System Tutorial <*wwwcsc.calpoly.edu/~dbutler/tutorials/winter96/cvs/> 

DHTML 

Introduction to Dynamic HTML <*www.stars.com/Authoring/DHTML/Intro/> 

Emacs 

Emacs: The Software Engineer's ``Swiss Army Knife'' <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Editors/Emacs.html> 

Emacs FAQ <*www.geek-girl.com/emacs/faq/index.html> 
GNU Emacs Lisp Reference Manual <*www.gnu.org/manual/elisp-manual-20-2.5/elisp.html> 
Programming in Emacs Lisp <*www.gnu.org/manual/emacs-lisp-intro/emacs-lisp-intro.html> 
GNU Emacs Manual <*www.gprep.pvt.k12.md.us/technology/emacs_lesson/emacs_toc.html> 
A Tutorial Introduction to Emacs <*www.lib.uchicago.edu/keith/tcl-course/emacs-tutorial.html> 
EMACSulation: Internet-ready! <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue26/marsden.html> 
EMACSulation: Ediff - An Emacs interface to diff and patch <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue27/marsden.html> 
EMACSulation: Emacs as a Server <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue29/marsden.html> 
EMACSulation: Customizing Emacs <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue31/marsden.html> 
Basic Emacs <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue35/anderson.html> 
EMACSulation: Templating Mechanisms <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue39/marsden.html> 
Emacs Macros and the Power-Macros Package <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue47/pedersen.html> 
Polyglot Emacs 20.4 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue59/2178.html> 

Expect 

Advanced Programming in Expect: A Bulletproof Interface <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue48/fisher.html> 
Automating Tasks with Expect <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue54/3065.html> 
What Can you Expect?--A Data Collection Project Using Linux <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue68/3357.html> 

Fortran 

Professional Programmer's Guide to Fortran 77 <ftp://ftp.star.le.ac.uk/pub/fortran/> 
Fortran 90 and Computational Science <*csep1.phy.ornl.gov/pl/pl.html> 
User Notes on Fortran Programming <*metalab.unc.edu/pub/languages/fortran/unfp.html> 
Fortran Programming for Physics and Astronomy <*noether.vassar.edu/~myers/Fortran.html> 
A Fortran 90 Tutorial <*www.astro.unibas.ch/F90Tutorial/tutorial.html> 
Using GNU Fortran <*www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/g77/g77_1.html> 
Fortran 90: A Course for Fortran 77 Programmers <*www.hpctec.mcc.ac.uk/hpctec/courses/Fortran90/F90course.html> 
Fortran 90 for the Fortran 77 Programmer <*www.nsc.liu.se/f77to90..html> 
Introduction to Fortran <*www.stanford.edu/class/sccm001/> 

GIMP 

GIMP Tutorial Index <*empyrean.libndsu.nodak.edu/~nem/gimp/tuts/> 
A Tutorial for Perl GIMP Users <*imagic.weizmann.ac.il/~dov/gimp/perl-tut.html> 
A Scheme Tutorial for GIMP Users <*imagic.weizmann.ac.il/~dov/gimp/scheme-tut.html> 
GIMP Guide <*jgo.local.net/GimpGuide/> 
The GIMP User Manual <*manual.gimp.org/> 
Pseudo 3-D with GIMP <*wwwlinuxfocus.org/English/July2000/article113.shtml> 
Graphical Photocomposition with GIMP <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/March1998/article9.html> 
Creating Text with the GIMP <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/May1998/article10.html> 
Creating Fire Effects with the GIMP <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/November1999/article112.html> 
Creating and Editing Animations with GIMP <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/articles/article28.html> 
GIMP-Perl: GIMP Scripting for the Rest of Us <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue51/mauerer.html> 
Writing a GIMP Plugin <*www.oberlin.edu/~kturner/gimp/doc/> 
GIMP: The RRU Tutorial <*www.rru.com/~meo/gimp/Tutorial/> 
GIMP User FAQ <*www.rru.com/~meo/gimp/faq-user.html> 
Script-Fu Tutorial <*www.soulfry.com/script-fu/index.html> 
The Quick Start Guide to the GIMP, Part 1 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue43/2388.html> 
The Quick Start Guide to the GIMP, Part 2 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue44/2530.html> 
The Quick Start Guide to the GIMP, Part 3 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue45/2531.html> 
The Quick Start Guide to the GIMP, Part 4 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue46/2532.html> 

GNOME 

Application Programming Using the GNOME Libraries <*developer.gnome.org/doc/tutorials/gnome-libs/> 
Part 1: Everything You Need to Get Started <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/gnome-programming/indexhtml> 

Part 2: Building a Sample Genealogy Program <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/gnome2/> 
Part 3: Adding File Saving and Loading Using libxml <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/gnome3/?dwzone=linux> 

Creating GTK+ Widgets with GOB: An Easier Way to Derive New GTK+ Widgets <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/gnome4/index.html?dwzone=linux> 

Handling Multipel Documents: Using the GnomeMDI Framework <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/gnome5/index.html?dwzone=linux> 

Livening Things Up: Graphics Made Easy Using the GNOME Canvas <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/gnomenclature/index.html?dwzone=linux> 

Developing Gnome Applications with Python - Part 1 <*wwwlinuxfocus.org/English/July2000/article160.shtml> 

GTK 

GDK Reference Manual <*developer.gnome.org/doc/API/gdk/index.html> 
GLib Reference Manual <*developer.gnome.org/doc/API/glib/index.html> 
GTK+ Reference Manual <*developer.gnome.org/doc/API/gtk/index.html> 
The GIMP Toolkit <*www.gtk.org/docs/gtk_toc.html> 
GTK+ FAQ <*www.gtk.org/faq/> 
GTK V1.2 Tutorial <*www.gtk.org/tutorial/gtk_tut.html> 
Drawing and Event Handling in GTK <*www.gtk.org/~otaylor/gtk/tutorial/drawing_tut.html> 
An Introduction to the GIMP Tool Kit <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue47/2465.html> 

Gnuplot 

Constrained Dynamics <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/constraints.pdf> 
Continuum Dynamics <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/continuators.pdf> 
Differential Equation Basics <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/diffyq.pdf> 
Energy Functions and Stiffness <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/energons.pdf> 
Particle System Dynamics <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/particlespdf> 
An Introduction to Physically Based Modeling <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/pbm.html> 
Rigid Body Dynamics I <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/rigid1.pdf> 
Rigid Body Dynamics II <*www-cgi.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/user/baraff/www/pbm/rigid2.pdf> 
Scientific Visualization Tutorials <*www.cc.gatech.edu/scivis/tutorial/tutorial.html> 
Gnuplot - An Interactive Plotting Program <*www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/Gnuplot/> 
GIF Animation Tutorial <*www..webreference.com/dev/gifanim/tutorial.html> 

HTML 

HTML Table Tutorial <*www.charm.net/~lejeune/tables.html> 
HTML by Example <*www.informit.com/product/0789708124/> 
How to Use HTML 3.2 <*www.informit.com/product/1562764969/> 
Creating a Client-Side Image Map <*www.kasparius.com/nonflash/tutorial/tut1.htm> 
Advanced HTML: How to Create Complex Multimedia Documents for the Web <*www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/General/Training/AdvHTML/course.html> 

The ABCs of HTML <*www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/General/Training/HTMLIntro/Intro.html> 
Sharky's Netscape Frames Tutorial <*www.sharkysoft.com/tutorials/frames/contents.htm> 

ILU 

ILU Reference Manual <ftp://ftp.parc.xerox.com/pub/ilu/2.0b1/manual-html/manual_toc.html> 
Using ILU with ANSI C: A Tutorial <ftp://ftp.parc.xerox.com/pub/ilu/misc/tutc.html> 
Using ILU with Java: A Tutorial <ftp://ftp.parc.xerox.com/pub/ilu/misc/tutjava.html> 
Using ILU with Python: A Tutorial <ftp://ftp.parc.xerox.com/pub/ilu/misc/tutpython.html> 

IP-Masquerading 

ipchains: Packet Filtering for Linux 2.2 <*www.linux-mag.com/1999-05/bestdefense_01.html> 
Setting Up IP Masquerade <*www.linux-mag.com/1999-08/guru_01.html> 
Setting Up IP-Masquerading <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/May2000/article151.shtml> 
Ipchains: Easy Links to the Net <*www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/1241/1/> 
Linux Networking Using Ipchains <*www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/2100/1/> 

IPC 

Advanced 4.4BSD Interpprocess Communication Tutorial <*winter.cs.umn.edu/~bentlem/aunix/advipc/ipc.html> 
UNIX Multi-Process Programming and IPC <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/multi-process/multi-process.html> 

Java 

Enterprise JavaBeans Tutorial <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Beans/EJBTutorial/index.html> 
JavaBeans Short Course <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Beans/JBShortCourse/index.html> 
Introduction to the JavaBeans API <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Beans/JBeansAPI/index.html> 
JDBC Short Course <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Database/JDBCShortCourse/index.html> 
Essentials of the Java Programming Language, Part 1 <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/BasicJava1/index.html> 

Essentials of the Java Programming Language, Part 2 <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/BasicJava2/index.html> 

Writing Advanced Applications for the Java Platform <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/JDCBook/index.html> 

Fundamentals of Java Security <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Security/Fundamentals/abstract.html> 

Fundamentals of Java Servlets <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Servlets/Fundamentals/index.html> 

Introduction to the Collections Framework <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/collections/index.html> 

Introduction to CORBA <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/corb/a> 
Fundamentals of RMI <*developer.java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/rmi/> 
Advanced <*home.att.net/~baldwin.r.g/scoop/tocadv.htm> 
Introductory <*home.att.net/~baldwin.r.g/scoop/tocint.htm> 
Intermediate <*home.att.net/~baldwin.r.g/scoop/tocmed.htm> 
Java Language Specification <*java.sun.com/docs/books/jls/index.html> 
Java Tutorial: Servlet Trail <*java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/servlets/index.html> 
Java Virtual Machine Specification (2nd Ed.) <*java.sun..com/docs/books/vmspec/index.html> 
Glossary of Java and Related Terms <*java.sun.com/docs/glossary.print.html> 
The Java Language Environment <*java.sun.com/docs/white/langenv/> 
Java Look and Feel Design Guidelines <*java.sun.com/products/jlf/dg/index.htm> 
Story of a Servlet: An Instant Tutorial <*java.sun.com/products/servlet/articles/tutorial/> 
Introduction to Java <*javaboutique.internet.com/articles/ITJ/> 
Java2D: An Introduction and Tutorial <*javaboutiqueinternet.com/tutorials/Java2D/> 
Java Servlet Tutorial <*jserv.java.sun.com/products/java-server/documentation/webserver11/servlets/servlet_tutorial.html> 

comp.lang.java FAQ <*metalab.unc.edu/javafaq/javafaq.html> 
Brewing Java: A Tutorial <*metalab.unc.edu/javafaq/javatutorial.html> 
Shlurrrppp ... Java: The First User-Friendly Tutorial on Java <*users.neca.com/vmis/java.html> 
Swing Tutorial <*web2.java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/index.html> 
Swing: A Quick Tutorial for AWT Programmers <*www.apl..jhu.edu/~hall/jav/aSwing-Tutorial/> 
Thinking in Java <*www.bruceeckel.com/TIJ2/index.html> 
Java RMI Tutorial <*www..ccs.neu.edu/home/kenb/com3337/rmi_tut.html> 
Java for C++ Programmers <*www.cswisc.edu/~solomon/cs537/java-tutorial.html> 
The Advanced Jav/aJ2EE Tutorial <*www.execpc.com/~gopalan/jav/ajava_tutorial.html> 
Hacking Java: The Java Professional's Resource Kit <*www.informit.com/product/078970935X/> 
JFC Unleashed <*www.informit.com/product/0789714663/> 
Java Developer's Guide <*www.informit.com/product/157521069X/> 
Java Developer's Reference <*www.informit.com/product/1575211297/> 
Sams Teach Yourself Java in 21 Days (Professional Reference Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/1575211831/> 
Java Unleashed (2nd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/1575211971/> 
Java 1.1 Unleashed (3rd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/1575212986/> 
Java Game Programming Tutorial <*www.intergatebc.c/apersonal/iago/javatut/> 
Java Networking FAQ <*www.io.com/~maus/JavaNetworkingFAQ.html> 
Java Tutorial: A Practical Guide for Programmers <*www.javasoft..com/docs/books/tutorial/> 
Sockets Programming in Java <*www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-1996/jw-12-sockets.html> 
Programming with Java - Part I <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/articles/article34.html> 
Programming with Java - Part II <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/articles/article8.html> 
Setting Up a Java Development Environment for Linux <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue45/gibbs/Linux_java.html> 
Understanding Java <*www.sofcom.com.au/jav/a> 
Beginner's Guide to JDK <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue55/2570.html> 
GUI Development in Java <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue61/2673.html> 
Java Servlets: An introduction to writing and running Java servlets on Linux <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue66/3119.html> 

_JavaScript 

Introductory _JavaScript Tutorials <*andyjava.simplenet.com/> 
_JavaScript Authoring Guide <*developer.netscape.com/docs/manuals/communicator/jsguide4/indexhtm> 
Client-Side _JavaScript 1.3 Guide <*developer.netscape.com/docs/manuals/js/client/jsguide/index..htm> 
Client-Side _JavaScript 1.3 Reference <*developer.netscape.com/docs/manuals/js/client/jsref/index.htm> 
Core _JavaScript 1.4 Guide <*developer.netscape.com/docs/manuals/js/core/jsguide/index.htm> 
Core _JavaScript 1.4 Reference <*developer.netscape.com/docs/manuals/js/core/jsref/index.htm> 
Server-Side _JavaScript 1.4 Guide <*developer.netscape.com/docs/manuals/ssjs/1_4/contents.htm> 
_JavaScript FAQ <*developer.netscape.com/support/faqs/champions/_javascript.html> 
_JavaScript Tutorial <*home.attnet/~baldwin.r.g/scoop/toc_jscript1.htm> 
The Way of _JavaScript <*rampagesonramp.net/~jnardo/_javascript/zen.html> 
Voodoo's Introduction to _JavaScript <*rummelplatz.uni-mannheim.de/~skoch/js/tutorial.htm> 
_JavaScript Tutorial for Programmers <*wdvl.com/Authoring/_JavaScript/Tutorial/> 
_JavaScript Primer <*wsabstract..com/javatutors/primer1.shtml> 
EchoEcho _JavaScript Tutorial <*www.echoecho.com/_javascript.htm> 
Sams Teach Yourself _JavaScript 1.1 in a Week (2nd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/1575211955/> 

Lisp 

Common Lisp Hints <*ringer.cs.utsa.edu/research/AI/cltl/common-lisp-tutorial.html> 
Common Lisp the Language (2nd Ed.) <*www.cscmu.edu/Web/Groups/AI/html/cltl/cltl2.html> 
Lisp FAQ <*www.cs.cmu.edu/Web/Groups/AI/html/faqs/lang/lisp/top.html> 
Lisp Programming Tutorial <*www.csecuhk.edu.hk/~csc4510/lisp/html/lisp.html> 
Lisp Tutorial <*www.eecs.tulane.edu/www/Villamil/lisp/lisp1.html> 
LISP Tutorial <*www.nyu.edu/pages/linguistics/nlcp/lisp.html> 
Common Lisp HyperSpec <*www.xanalys.com/software_tools/reference/HyperSpec/FrontMatter/index.html> 

MIDI 

Basic MIDI Tutorials <*www.borg.com/~jglatt/tutr/miditutr.htm> 
Tutorial on MIDI and Music Synthesis <*www..harmony-central.com/MIDI/Doc/tutorial.html> 

ML 

ML Tutorial <*cs.wwc.edu/Environment/SML-Tutorial.html> 
Programming in Standard ML '97 <*www.dcs.ed.ac.uk/home/stg/NOTES/> 
A Gentle Introduction to ML <*www.dcs.napier.ac.uk/course-notes/sml/manual.html> 
Moscow ML Owner's Manual <*www.dina.dk/~sestoft/manual/manual.html> 

MPI 

An MPI Tutorial <*www-erl.mit..edu/cagc/mpi/tutorial.html> 
Tutorial on MPI <*www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/mpi/tutorial/> 
MPI: Portable Parallel Programming for Scientific Computing <*www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/mpi/tutorial/mpibasics/index.htm> 

Tuning MPI Applications for Peak Performance <*www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/mpi/tutorial/perf/index.html> 
MPI: From Fundamentals to Applications <*www.epm.ornl.gov/~walker/mpi/SLIDES/mpi-tutorial.html> 
MPI Tutorial <*www.mpi.nd.edu/mpi_tutorials/> 
MPI: The Complete Reference <*www.netlib.org/utk/papers/mpi-book/mpi-book.html> 
Introduction to Parallel Programming Using MPI <*www.scs.leeds.ac.uk/cpde/tutorial.html> 
Basics of MPI Programming <*www.tc.cornell.edu/Edu/Talks/MPI/Basic/> 

Matlab 

Matlab Basics Tutorial <*www..engin.umich.edu/group/ctm/basic/basic.html> 
Matlab Summary and Tutorial <*www.math.ufl.edu/help/matlab-tutorial/> 
Matlab - Official Online Manuals in PDF <*www.mathworks.com/access/helpdesk/help/fulldocset.shtml> 

Misc 

The Soar 8 Tutorial Home Page <*bigfoot..eecsumich.edu/~soar/tutorial.html> 
8051 Assembly Tutorial <*ee.fit.edu/courses/ece1552/ATutor.htm> 
GNAT Reference Manual <*lglwww.epfl.ch/Ad/agnat_rm.html> 
MOO Programming Tutorial <*metaverse.net/tutorial..html> 
Genetic Tutorial <*ww2.med.jhu.edu/Greenberg.Center/tutorial.htm> 
Basic SUIF Programming Guide <*www-suif.stanford.edu/suif/suif2/doc/suifprogramming/suifprogramming.html> 
Cosmology Tutorial <*www.astro.ucla.edu/~wright/cosmo_01.htm> 
Relativity Tutorial <*www.astro.ucla.edu/~wright/relatvty.htm> 
80x86 Assembly Language Programming Tutorial <*www.csstedwards.edu/~purvis/COSC_3331/AssyT.html> 
ZPL Programming Guide <*www.cs.washington.edu/research/zpl/docs/descriptions/guidehtml> 
VHDL Synthesis Tutorial <*www.erc..msstate.edu/~reese/vhdl_synthesis/> 
Part 1: Overview <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr01.shtml> 
Part 2: The Lexical Analyzer <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr02.shtml> 
Part 3: The Parser <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr03.shtml> 
Part 4: The Symbol Table and Syntax Tree <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr04.shtml> 
Part 5: The Semantic Checker and Intermediate Code Generator <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr05.shtml> 
Part 6: Optimization <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr06.shtml> 
Part 7: The Virtual Machine <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr07.shtml> 
Part 8: Executable Code <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr08.shtml> 
Part 9: Advanced Subjects <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_scr09.shtml> 
A tutorial on character code issues <*www.hut.fi/u/jkorpel/achars.html> 
Imlib Programmer's Guide <*www.labs.redhat.com/imlib/tut/> 
Speech Analysis Tutorial <*wwwling.lu.se/research/speechtutorial/tutorial.html> 
INTERCAL Programming Language Revised Reference Manual <*www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/intercal-man/> 
Quantum Computation: A Tutorial <*www.sees.bangor.ac.uk/~schmuel/comp/comp.html> 
Modem Tutorial <*www.sfn.saskatoon.sk.c/aHelp/ModemTutorial/ModemTutorial.html> 
Biotiming Tutorial <*zeitgeber.bio.virginia.edu/tutorial/TUTORIALMAIN.html> 

Motif 

Introduction to Motif Application Development <*devcentral.iftech.com/learning/tutorials/misc/motif/> 
X Window/Motif Programming <*www.cm.cf.ac.uk/Dave/X_lecture/X_book_caller/X_book_callerhtml> 
Motif FAQ <*www.rahul.net/kenton/faqs/mfaq_index.html> 
Motif/Lesstif Application Development <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue64/3392.html> 
X/Motif Programming <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue73/3666.html> 

OpenGL 

OpenGL Programming Guide - The Red Book <*fly.srk.fer.hr/~unreal/theredbook/> 
NeHe OpenGL Tutorials <*nehe.gamedev.net/opengl.asp> 
Advanced Graphics Programming Techniques Using OpenGL <*reality.sgi.com/blythe/sig99/advanced99/notes/notes.html> 

Introduction to OpenMP <*scv.bu.edu/SCV/Tutorials/OpenMP/> 
OpenGL: From the Extensions to the Solutions <*toolbox.sgi.com/TasteOfDT/src/tutorials/OGLT/> 
Designing and Building Parallel Programs <*www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/dbpp/> 
Tutorial Material on MPI <*www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/mpi/tutorial/> 
Tutorial on MPI <*www-unix.mcs.anl.gov/mpi/tutorial/gropp/talk.html> 
Parallel Programming - Basic Theory for the Unwary <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/parallel-programming-theory/parallel-programming-theory.html> 

Building a Beowulf System <*www.cacr.caltech.edu/beowulf/tutorial/building.html> 
High Performance Fortran in Practice <*www.cs.rice..edu/~chk/hpf-tutorial.html> 
Java Personal OpenGL Tutorial (JPOT) <*www.cs.uwm.edu/~grafix2/> 
OpenGL Tutorial <*www.eecs.tulane.edu/www/Terry/OpenGL/Introduction.html> 
Advanced OpenGL Texture Mapping <*www.flipcode.com/tutorials/tut_atmap.shtml> 
Linux Focus <*www.linuxfocus.org/> 
What is OpenGL? <*wwwlinuxfocus.org/English/January1998/article2.html> 
GLUT Programming: Windows and Animations <*wwwlinuxfocus.org/English/January1998/article3.html> 
OpenGL Programming: Simple Polygon Rendering <*wwwlinuxfocus.org/English/January1998/article4.html> 
OpenGL Programming: More About Lines <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/March1998/article3.html> 
GLUT Programming: Windows Management <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/March1998/article4.html> 
Programming with OpenGL: Advanced Rendering <*www.sgi.com/software/opengl/advanced96/course_notes.html> 
Programming with OpenGL: Advanced Techniques <*www.sgi.com/software/opengl/advanced97/notes/notes.html> 
OpenGL Overview <*www.sgi.com/software/opengl/kitchen/overview/index.html> 
HPF: Programming Linux Clusters the Easy Way <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue45/2432.html> 

PHP 

PHP Knowledge Base <*e-gineer.com/e-gineer/phpkb/> 
PHP/MySQL Tutorial <*hotwired.lycos.com/webmonkey/programming/php/tutorials/tutorial4html> 
PHP3 Introduction <*www.devshed.com/Server_Side/PHP/Introduction/> 
PHP Tutorials <*www.htmlwizard.net/phpTidbits/> 
PHP FAQ <*www.php.net/FAQ.php3> 
PHP Manual <*www.php.net/docs.php3> 
PHP How-To Columns <*www.phpbuilder.com/> 
An Introduction to PHP3 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue73/3658.html> 

PVM 

Advanced Tutorial on PVM 3.4 <*www.epm.ornl.gov/pvm/EuroPVM97/> 
PVM: A User's Guide and Tutorial for Networked Parallel Computing <*www.netlib.org/pvm3/book/pvm-book.html> 
PVM FAQ <*www.netlib.org/pvm3/faq_html/faq.html> 
Parallel Processing using PVM <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue45/2258.html> 

Pascal 

Pascal Programming OnLine Notes <*www.cit.ac.nz/smac/pascal/pstart.htm> 
Roby's Pascal Tutorial <*www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Park/3230/pasles00.html> 
Pascal Language Tutorial <*www.swcp.com/~dodrill/pasdoc/paslist.htm> 

Perl 

Perl Modules <ftp://ftp.ccs.neu.edu/net/mirrors/ftp.funet.fi/pub/languages/perl/CPAN/CPAN.html> 
Perl man pages <ftp://ftpcdrom.com/pub/perl/CPAN/doc/manual/html/index.html> 
Perl Tutorial <*agora.leeds.ac.uk/Perl/start.html> 
A Quick Introduction to Perl <*devcentral.iftech.com/learning/tutorials/web/perl/> 
Perl FAQ <*language.perl.com/faq/> 
HTMLified Perl 5 Reference Guide <*virtual.park.uga.edu/humcomp/perl/perl5.html> 
Perl Regular _Expression Tutorial <*virtual.park.uga.edu/humcomp/perl/regex2a.html> 
Save it With Perl: A CPAN Solution to Data Persistence <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/perl2/index.html?dwzone=linux> 

Introduction to Perl <*www.cclabs.missouri.edu/things/instruction/perl/perlcoursehtml> 
The Perl Programming Language <*www.civeng.carleton.c/aCourses/Grad/1995-96/82.562/perl/> 
Sams Teach Yourself Perl 5 in 21 Days (2nd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/0672308940/> 
Using Perl for Web Programming <*www.informit.com/product/0789706598/> 
Perl 5 Quick Reference <*www.informit.com/product/0789708884/> 
Perl Part III - Arrays <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/January2000/article136.shtml> 
Perl Part II - Writing a Real Program <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/November1999/article126.html> 
Perl Part I - Introduction <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/September1999/article114.html> 
Perl Tutorial <*www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/General/Training/PerlIntro/> 
Robert's Perl Tutorial <*www.netcat.co.uk/rob/perl/win32perltut.html> 
CGI/Perl Tips, Tricks and Hints <*www.speakeasy.org/~cgires/cgi-tips.html> 
An Introduction to Perl <*www.uga.edu/~ucns/wsg/unix/perl/course/introduction.html> 
Embperl: Modern Templates <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue54/3095.html> 
Perl Embedding <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue55/2901.html> 
Network Programming with Perl <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue60/3237.html> 

PostScript 

PostScript FAQ <ftp://wilma.cs.brown.edu/pub/comp.lang.postscript/> 
PostScript Programming <*devcentral.iftech.com/learning/tutorials/misc/ps/> 
About PostScript Errors <*ds.dial.pipex.com/quite/errors.htm> 
A First Guide to PostScript <*www.cs.indiana.edu/docproject/programming/postscript/postscript.html> 
PostScript Tutorial and Reference <*www.cs.ukc.ac.uk/pubs/1992/109/> 
PostScript III: The Operand Stack of PostScript: Arrays, Variables, Loops and Macro Definitions <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/July1999/article100.html> 

PostScript II: The Operand Stack, Manipulations and Mathematical Operators <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/July1999/article41.html> 

PostScript I: The Language <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/May1998/article3.html> 

Povray 

The Online POV-Ray Tutorial <*library.thinkquest.org/3285/index.html> 
Povray I: First Steps <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/March1998/article5.html> 
Povray II: Basic Notions <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/May1998/article8.html> 
Povray III: Design of Recursive Structures <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/articles/article11.html> 

Prolog 

Prolog Programming: A First Course <*cbl.leeds.ac.uk/~paul/prologbook/> 
On-Line Guide to Prolog Programming <*kti.ms.mff.cuni..cz/~bartak/prolog/> 
Prolog Programming Tutorial <*wwwcse.cuhk.edu.hk/~csc4510/prolog/tutorial.1/1.htm> 

Python 

Practical ILU with Python: A Tutorial <ftp://ftpunicamp.br/pub/network/ORB/ilu/misc/tutpython.html> 
Learning to Program <*members.xoom.com/alan_gauld/tutor/tutindex.htm> 
Numeric Python Tutorial <*starship.python.net/crew/d/anumtut/> 
Cheat Sheet: A Quick Reference Document for Newcomers <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/cheatsheet3.html?dwzone=linux> 

Text Processing in Python: Tips for Beginners <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/l-python5.html?dwzone=linux> 

Using State Machines: Algorithms and Programming Approaches in Python <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/python-state.html?dwzone=linux> 

Tinkering with XML and Python: An Introduction to XML Tools for Python <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/python1/?dwzone=linux> 

The Other Scripting Language that Starts with a "P" <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/python101.html?dwzone=linux> 

The Dynamics of DOM: A Closer Look at Python's xml.dom Module <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/python2/index.html?dwzone=linux> 

My First Web-Based Filtering Proxy: Converting Text to HTML Using Txt2Html <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/python3.html?dwzone=linux> 

Instant Python <*www.idi.ntnu.no/~mlh/python/instant.html> 
Instant Hacking: Learn How to Program With Python <*www.idi.ntnu.no/~mlh/python/programming.html> 
The Whole Python FAQ <*www.keylabs.com/calder/apython.html> 
The What, Why, Who, and Where of Python <*www.nwc.com/unixworld/tutorial/005/005.html> 
Extending and Embedding the Python Interpreter <*www.python..org/doc/current/ext/ext.html> 
Python Library Reference <*www.python..org/doc/current/lib/lib.html> 
Python Reference Manual <*www.python..org/doc/current/ref/ref.html> 
An Introduction to Python <*www.python.org/doc/lj21.html> 
Python Tutorial <*www.python.org/doc/tut/tut.html> 
Getting Started With Python <*www.sunworld.com/sunworldonline/swol-02-1998/swol-02-python.html> 

RPC 

Remote Procecure Call - AIX Programming Concepts Guide <*anguilla.u.arizona.edu/doc_link/en_US/a_doc_lib/aixprggd/progcomc/ch8_rpc.htm> 

Protocol Compiling and Lower Level RPC Programming <*docs.linux.cz/programming/c/marshall/node34.html> 
Programming with Remote Procedure Calls - SCO <*uw7doc.sco.com/SDK_netapi/CTOC-rpcpN.intro.html> 
RPC Programming Documents - Sun <*webdocs.sequent.com/docs/rpcpaa01/about.htm> 
RPC Programming Interface - DEC <*www.crc-tgr.edu.au/docs/dec/AA-Q0R5B-TET1_html/onc-rpc4.html> 
Remote Procedure Calls in Linux <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue42/2204.html> 

Rexx 

REXX/imc Tutorial <*users.comlab.ox.ac.uk/ian.collier/Docs/rexx_info/> 
Advanced Object REXX Programming <*www-4.ibm.com/software/ad/obj-rexx/orxadva1.html> 
Introduction to Object REXX Programming <*www-4.ibm.com/software/ad/obj-rexx/orxintr1.html> 
Rexx FAQ <*www.mindspring.com/~dave_martin/RexxFAQ.html> 
TCP/IP Socket Programming with REXX <*www2.hursley.ibm.com/rexxtut/socktut1.htm> 

Ruby 

Ruby Language FAQ <*dev.rubycentral.com/faq/rubyfaq.html> 
Ruby: A New Language <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/ruby.html?dwzone=linux> 
Thirty-seven Reasons I Love Ruby <*www.hypermetrics.com/ruby37.html> 
The Ruby Programming Language <*www.informit.com/matter/art0000016/> 
Ruby User's Guide <*www.math.sci.hokudai.ac.jp/~gotoken/ruby/ruby-uguide/> 
Ruby Language Reference Manual <*www.ruby-lang.org/en/man-1.4/index.html> 

SCSI 

An Introduction to SCSI Drivers <*www.linux-mag.com/1999-08/gear_01.html> 
Advanced SCSI Drivers And Other Tales <*www.linux-mag.com/1999-09/gear_01.html> 

SQL 

SQL Tutorial and Interpreter <*torresoft.netmegs.com/> 
Introduction to Structured Query Language <*w3.one.net/~jhoffman/sqltut.htm> 
Beginning MySQL Tutorial <*www.devshed.com/Server_Side/MySQL/Intro/> 
Sams Teach Yourself SQL in 21 Days (2nd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/0672311100/> 
SQL Tutorial I - Introduction to SQL and Installation of PostgreSQL <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/May1998/article13.html> 

MySQL: A Database Server <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/articles/article36.html> 
Setting Up a MySQL Based Website - Part 1 <*www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/1046/1/> 
Setting Up a MySQL Based Website - Part II <*www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/1447/1/> 
PostgreSQL Tutorial <*www.postgresql.org/docs/tutorial/tutorial.htm> 
Using mSQL in a Web-Based Production Environment <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue38/2206.html> 
Speaking SQL <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue41/2421.html> 
Integrating SQL with CGI, Part 1 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue42/2470.html> 
Integrating SQL with CGI, Part 2 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue43/2508.html> 
PostgreSQL--the Linux under the Databases <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue46/2245.html> 
Beagle SQL, A Client/Server Database for Linux <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue46/2443.html> 
NoSQL Tutorial <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue67/3294.html> 
MySQL Introduction <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue67/3609.html> 

SSI 

NCSA HTTPd Server Side Includes <*hoohooncsa.uiuc.edu/docs/tutorials/includes.html> 
The Server Side Includes Tutorial <*www.carleton..c/a~dmcfet/html/ssi.html> 
Programming in Standard ML '97: An On-Line Tutorial <*www.harlequin.com/products/ads/ml/tutorial/> 
SSI Tutorial <*www.useforesite.com/tut_ssi.shtml> 

STL 

A Modest STL Tutorial <*www.cs.brown.edu/people/jak/proglang/cpp/stltut/> 
The Standard Template Library Tutorial <*www.infosys.tuwien.ac.at/Research/Component/tutorial/prwmain.htm> 
Introduction to STL, Standard Template Library <*www.linuxgazettecom/issue34/field.html> 
STL Tutorial <*www.yrl.co.uk/~phil/stl/stl.htmlx> 

Samba 

Introduction to Samba - Part 1: Key Concepts <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/samb/a> 
More Adventures with Samba <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue24/nelson.html> 
Linux Networking: Exploring Samba <*www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/2047/1/> 
Using Samba to Mount Windows 95 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue43/2513.html> 
Introducing Samba <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue51/2716.html> 
Samba's Encrypted Password Support <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue56/2717.html> 

Scheme 

Scheme Tutorial <*cs.wwc.edu/~cs_dept/KU/PR/Scheme.html> 
A Scheme Tutorial for GIMP Users <*imagic.weizmann.ac.il/~dov/gimp/scheme-tut.html> 
Revised (4) Report on the Algorithmic Language Scheme <*sicp.ai..mit.edu/manuals/r4rs/r4rs_toc.html> 
MIT Scheme Reference <*sicp.ai.mit.edu/manuals/scheme-7.5.5/doc/scheme_toc.html> 
DrScheme Programming Environment Manual <*www.cs.rice.edu/CS/PLT/packages/doc/drscheme/index.html> 
MzScheme Language Manual <*www.cs.rice.edu/CS/PLT/packages/doc/mzscheme/index.html> 
Teach Yourself Scheme in Fixnum Days <*www.csrice.edu/~dorai/t-y-scheme/t-y-scheme.html> 
Lecture Notes on the Principles of Programming Languages <*www.cs.rice.edu/~shriram/311/> 
An Introduction to Scheme and Its Implementation <*www.cs.utexas.edu/users/wilson/schintro/schintro_toc.html> 
The Scheme Programming Language <*www.cs.washington.edu/education/courses/341/99su/lectures/scheme/> 
Scheme FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/scheme-faq/part1/preamble.html> 
The PACT Scheme Language <*www..llnlgov/def_sci/pact/PACT_Docs/sx/sx.html> 
Fundamentals of Computer Science I <*www.math.grin.edu/courses/Scheme/> 
Chez Scheme User's Guide <*www.scheme.com/csug/indexhtml> 
The Scheme Programming Language (2nd Ed.) <*www.scheme.com/tspl2d/index.html> 

Smalltalk 

Basic Aspects of Squeak and the Smalltalk-80 Programming Language <*www.cosc.canterbury.ac.nz/~wolfgang/cosc205/smalltalk1.html> 

IBM Smalltalk Tutorial <*www2.ncsu.edu/eos/info/ece480_info/project/spring96/proj63/www/index.html> 

TCP/IP 

Daryl's TCP/IP Primer <*ipprimer.2ndlevel.net/> 
Introduction to the Internet Protocols <*oac3.hsc.uth.tmc.edu/staff/snewton/tcp-tutorial/> 
IP Next Generation Overview <*playground.sun.com/pub/ipng/html/INET-IPng-Paper.html> 
IPv6: The New Internet Protocol <*winter.cs.umn.edu/~zhzhang/Papers/stallings.html> 
Understanding IP Addressing <*www.3com.com/nsc/501302s.html> 
Introduction to IP Multicast Routing <*www.3com.com/nsc/501303.html> 
TCP/IP Tutorial and Technical Overview <*www.austin.ibm.com/resource/aix_resource/Pubs/redbooks/htmlbooks/gg243376.04/3376fm.html> 

An Introduction to TCP/IP Programming <*www.catalyst.com/reports.html> 
TCP/IP FAQ - Part 1 <*www.cis.ohio-state.edu/hypertext/faq/usenet/internet/tcp-ip/domains-faq/part1/faq.html> 
TCP/IP FAQ - Part 2 <*www.cis.ohio-state.edu/hypertext/faq/usenet/internet/tcp-ip/domains-faq/part2/faq.html> 
TCP/IP: Introduction to the Internet Protocols <*www.inform.umd.edu/CompRes/NetInfo/Internet/TCPIPIntro/> 
Teach Yourself TCP/IP in 14 Days (2nd Ed.) <*www.informit.com/product/0672308851/> 
TCP/IP for Idiots Tutorial <*www.interworks.org/conference/IWorks96/sessions/TCPtutorial/> 
T/TCP: TCP for Transactions <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue47/stacey.html> 
TCP/IP and IPX Routing Tutorial <*www.sangoma.com/fguide.htm> 

Tcl/Tk 

Introduction to Programming with Tcl <*hegel..ittcukans.edu/topics/tcltk/index.html> 
Programming Using Tcl/Tk <*herzberg.ca.sandia.gov/TclCourse/> 
Practical Programming in Tcl and Tk <*www.beedub.com/book/> 
Tcl/Tk Cookbook <*www.dci.clrc.ac.uk/Publications/Cookbook/index.html> 
Introduction to the Tcl/Tk Programming Language <*www.lib.uchicago.edu/keith/tcl-course/> 
The Tcl Syntax <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/September1999/article110.html> 
Tcl/Tk Quick Reference Guide <*www.slac.stanford.edu/~raines/tkref.html> 
comp.lang.tcl FAQ <*www.tclfaq.wservice.com/tcl-faq/> 
Tcl/Tk Man Pages <*www.tcltk.com/TclTkMan/TclTkManPages.html> 
Rapid Prototyping with Tcl/Tk <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue49/2172.html> 
Tcl/Tk: The Swiss Army Knife of Web Applications <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue55/3114.html> 

TeX 

LaTeX for Secretaries <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue70/3387.html> 

UNIX 

The UNIX Time-Sharing System <*cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/cacm.html> 
The Evolution of the UNIX Time-Sharing System <*cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/hist.html> 
The UNIX Time-Sharing System - A Retrospective <*cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/retro.html> 
UNIX - The Bare Minimum <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Unix/UnixBareMn.html> 
Using the UNIX Operating System <*lithos.gat.com/docview/unix.html> 
History of UNIX <*minniecs.adfa.oz.au/TUHS/Mirror/Hauben/unix.html> 
UNIXhelp for Users <*nacphy.physics.orst.edu/otherUNIX/edinburgh/unixhelp1.2/Pages/TOP_.html> 
STScI UNIX Users Guide <*ra.stsci.edu/documents/UUG/UnixGuide.book_65.html> 
UNIX System Administration <*wks.utsohio-state.edu/sysadm_course/sysadm.html> 
UNIX Past <*www.unix-systems.org/what_is_unix/history_timeline.html> 
Compiling C and C++ Programs on UNIX Systems - gcc/g++ <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/c-on-unix/c-on-unix.html> 

Manipulating Files and Directories in UNIX <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/handling-files/handling-files.html> 

Introduction to UNIX Signals Programming <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/signals/signals-programming.html> 

UNIX and Multics <*www.best.com/~thvv/unix.html> 
UNIX FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/faq/> 
UNIX Man Pages Online <*www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi> 
UNIX Unleashed <*www.informit.com/product/0672304023/> 
UNIX Unleashed: System Administrator's Edition <*www.informit.com/product/0672309521/> 
UNIX Unleashed: Internet Edition <*www.informit.com/product/0672312050/> 
A Basic UNIX Tutorial <*www.isu.edu/departments/comcom/unix/workshop/unixindex.html> 
The UNIX Programming Environment <*www.iu.hioslo.no/~mark/unix/unix.html> 
Introduction to UNIX <*www.mhpcc.edu/training/vitecbids/UnixIntro/UnixIntro.html> 
Intermediate UNIX Training <*www.ncsa.uiuc.edu/General/Training/InterUnix/> 
Coping with UNIX: An Interactive Survival Kit <*www.physics.orst.edu/tutorial/unix/> 
Introduction to UNIX Course Notes <*www.sao.nrc.c/aimsb/rcsg/documents/> 
Advanced Introduction to UNIX <*www.sao.nrc.c/aimsb/rcsg/documents/advanced/advanced.html> 
Basic Introduction to UNIX <*www.sao.nrc.c/aimsb/rcsg/documents/basic/basic.html> 
Programming the Shell <*www.sao.nrc.c/aimsb/rcsg/documents/bourne/bourne.html> 
Networking/Internet with UNIX <*www.sao.nrc.c/aimsb/rcsg/documents/internet/internet.html> 
Learning UNIX <*www..uwsgindiana.edu/usail/firsttime/argh.html> 

VRML 

Introduction to VRML <*deslab.mit.edu/DesignLab/courses/13.016/visualization/second/> 
VRML Primer and Tutorial <*tecfa.unige.ch/guides/vrml/vrmlman/vrmlman.html> 
VRML Audio Tutorial <*www.dform.com/inquiry/tutorials/vrmlaudio/> 
The Easy VRML Tutorial <*www.mwc.edu/~pclark/> 
VRML 97 Tutorial <*www.vapourtech.com/vrmlguide/index.html> 
Introduction to VRML 2.0 <*www.vislab.usyd.edu.au/siggraph96vrml/> 
An Introduction to VRML <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue57/3085.html> 
VRML 2.0 Tutorial <*zansiii.millersv.edu/work2/vrmltutorial.dir/> 

X11 

Securing X Windows <*ciac.llnl.gov/ciac/documents/ciac2316.html> 
X Window Guide <*formast.lut.ac.uk/ASlab/info/usage/X-doc/XwindowGuide/doc.html> 
Using X11 Windows <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Unix/XWindows.html> 
Looking Through X Windows <*nacphy.physics.orst.edu/coping-with-unix/node116.html> 
X Widget FAQ <*reality.sgi.com/widgetFAQ/> 
Xlib Programming: A Short Tutorial <*tronche.com/gui/x/xlib-tutorial/> 
X Windows Version 11.5: A Concise Description <*www-h.eng.cam.ac.uk/help/tpl/graphics/X/X11R5/Concise.html> 
Beginning with X <*www.arlut.utexas.edu/csd/doc/seminar.html> 
comp.windows.x.intrinsics (Xt) FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/Xt-FAQ/preamble.html> 
comp.windows.x FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/x-faq/part1/preamble.html> 
Configuring X <*www.linuxfocus.org/English/March1998/article11.html> 
The 40 Most Common X Programming Errors (And How to Avoid Repeating Them) <*www.rahul.net/kenton/40errs.html> 
X Window System Application Performance Tuning <*www.rahul.net/kenton/perfhtml> 
Taming the X Display Manager (xdm) <*www.rru.com/~meo/pubsntalks/xrj/xdm.html> 
Introduction to X Windows <*www.strath.ac.uk/CC/Courses/oldXC/xc.html> 
XFree86 FAQ <*www.xfree86.org/FAQ/indexhtml> 
Programming with XView <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue47/2035.html> 
Developing Imaging Applications with XIE <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue53/2259.html> 
X Window System Administration <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue56/3083.html> 

XDR 

eXternal Data Representation Overview for Programming <*anguilla.u.arizona.edu/doc_link/en_US/a_doc_lib/aixprggd/progcomc/xdr_ovw.htm> 

eXternal Data Representation - AIX Programming Concepts Guide <*www-aix.informatik.uni-tuebingen..de/doc_link/en_US/a_doc_lib/aixprggd/progcomc/ch4_xdr.htm> 

External Data Representation: Sun Technical Notes <*www.sw.ru/~bob/docs/FreeBSD/psd/24.xdr.htm> 
External Data Representation: Technical Notes <*www.unix.digital.com/faqs/publications/base_doc/DOCUMENTATION/HTML/AA-Q0R5B-TET1_html/onc-rpc5.html> 

XML 

Working with XML: The Java API for XML Parsing (JAXP) Tutorial <*java.sun..com/xml/docs/tutorial/index.html> 
XQL Tutorial <*metalab.unc.edu/xql/xql-tutorial.html> 
Tutorial Introduction to XML <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/education/xmlintro/> 
The XML Revolution: Technologies for the Future Web <*www.brics.dk/~amoeller/XML/> 
An Introduction to Perl's XML::XSLT Module <*wwwlinuxfocus.org/English/July2000/article156.shtml> 
XML Reference and Glossary <*wwwprojectcool.com/developer/xmlz/xmlref/index.html> 
XML FAQ <*www.ucc.ie/xml/> 
Extensible Markup Language (XML) 1.0 <*www.w3.org/TR/1998/REC-xml-19980210> 
XUL Tutorial <*www.xulplanet.com/tutorials/xultu/> 

auto 

The GNU Configure and Build System <*www.airs.com/ian/configure/> 
Developing Software with GNU (w/ Learning Autoconf and Automake) <*www.amath.washington.edu/~lf/tutorials/autoconf/> 

Autoconf: Creating Automatic Configuration Scripts <*www.amath.washington.edu/~lf/tutorials/autoconf/autoconf/autoconf_toc.html> 

GNU Automake <*www.amath.washington.edu/~lf/tutorials/autoconf/automake/automake_toc.html> 
Adding Fortran 77 Support to Automake <*www.slacstanford.edu/~langston/am-f77_toc.html> 

debugging 

Debugging C and C++ Programs using gdb <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/debugging/debugging-with-gdb.html> 

Debugging with GDB (GNU Manual) <*www.gnu.org/manual/gdb-4.17/gdb.html> 

elm 

The Elm Reference Guide <*www.dorsai.org/help/unix/elm/ref_gd.html> 
The Elm User's Guide <*www.dorsai.org/help/unix/elm/usr_gd.html> 
Email with the Elm Mailer <*www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/elm.html> 
ELM FAQ <*www.stanford.edu/group/dcg/leland-docs/elmfaq.html> 
Elm Tutor <*www2.ncsu.edu/ncsu/cc/pub/tutorials/elm_tutor/elm_tutor.html> 

lex 

Compiler Construction Using Flex and Bison <*cs.wwc.edu/~aabyan/464/Book/> 
How to Write a Simple Parser with Lex and Yacc <*members.tripod.com/~ashimg/Parser.html> 
A Guide to Lex and Yacc <*members.xoom.com/thomasn/y_man.htm> 
Creating an Input Language with the lex and yacc Commands <*nscp.upenn.edu/aix4.3html/aixprggd/genprogc/create_input_lang_lex_yacc.htm> 

A Brisk Tutorial on Lex and Yacc <*www.cs..arizona.edu/classes/cs553/notes.html> 
What Do Lex and Yacc Do? <*www.cs.latrobe.edu.au/~agapow/Teaching/Cs251/lex_yacc.html> 
The Roles of Lex and YACC <*www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~bhsteel/250/examplesHandout/handouthtml> 
A Little Manual for Lex and Yacc <*www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Campus/3754/litl0.htm> 
GNU Bison Manual <*www.gnu.org/manual/bison-1.25/bison.html> 
GNU Flex Manual <*www.gnu.org/manual/flex-2.5.4/flex.html> 
Compiler Construction Tools - Part I: JFlex and CUP <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue39/sevenich.html> 
Compiler Construction Tools - Part II: Installing JFlex and CUP - Specific Instructions <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue41/sevenich.html> 

What is Lex? What is Yacc? <*www.luv.asn.au/overheads/lex_yacc/> 
lex and yacc: Tools Worth Knowing <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue51/2227.html> 

make 

Introductory Tutorial on Make <*albrecht.ecn.purdue.edu/~rfisher/Tutorials/Make/> 
A Brief Introduction to Make <*jerboa.student.harvard.edu/libsq-1998/ref/make.html> 
Getting Started with Make - Part 1: The Basics <*linux.com/development/newsitem.phtml?sid=64&aid=7822> 
Getting Started with Make - Part 2 <*linux.com/development/newsitem.phtml?sid=64&aid=7894> 
Tutorial on Make <*physics.ucsc.edu/tutor/make.html> 
Automating Program Compilation - Writing Makefiles <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/writing-makefiles/writing-makefiles.html> 

A Brief Make Tutorial <*www..cs.columbia.edu/~allen/f98/tutorials/make/> 
Make - A Tutorial <*www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/Make/> 
GNU Automake Manual <*www.gnu.org/manual/automake-1.3/automake.html> 
GNU Make Manual <*www.gnu.org/manual/make-3.77/make.html> 
Quick and Dirty Make Tutorial <*www.jrb3.com/bdh/Be/BeDev_Tips/make-tut/> 
Building Projects with Imake <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue48/2171.html> 

networks 

VDSL Tutorial <*www.adsl.com/vdsl_tutorial.html> 
Cable Modem Tutorial <*www.cable-modems.org/tutorial/> 
Tutorial: Insight Into Current Internet Traffic Workloads <*www.nlanr.net/NA/tutorialhtml> 
Tutorial on Internet Monitoring <*wwwslac.stanford.edu/comp/net/wan-mon/tutorial.html> 
Frame Relay Tutorial <*www.uswest.com/products/dat/aframe/tutorial/> 

sed 

Serial Programming for POSIX Compliant Operating Systems <*dns.easysw.com/~mike/serial/> 
sed Script Archive <*seders.icheme.org/scripts/> 
sed FAQ #2 <*seders.icheme.org/tutorials/sedfaq.html> 
Do It With sed <*seders.icheme.org/tutorials/sedtut_1.txt> 
sed - A Non-Interactive Text Editor <*seders.icheme.org/tutorials/sedtut_4.txt> 
Introduction to sed <*seders.icheme.org/tutorials/sedtut_5.txt> 
Handy One-Liners for sed <*seders.icheme.org/tutorials/sedtut_9.txt> 
sed FAQ #1 <*www.dreamwvr.com/sed-info/sed-faq.html> 
sed - The Stream Editor <*www.math.fu-berlin.de/~guckes/sed/> 
sed Tutorial <*www.math.fu-berlin.de/~leitner/sed/tutorial.html> 

shells 

UNIX Shell Patterns <*c2.com/cgi/wiki?UnixShellPatterns> 
Korn Shell Reference <*cres20.anu.edu..au/manuals/korn.html> 
UNIX Shell Programming Bourne and Korn Shells <*goanna.cs.rmit.edu.au/~steveh/tns/shell/shell.html> 
A Brief Introduction To C Shell Variables <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Unix/CShellI.html> 
UNIX Shell Scripts <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Unix/CShellII.html> 
Writing UNIX Scripts <*osiris.sund.ac.uk/ahu/comm57/script.html> 
Part 1: Fundamental Programming in Bash <*www-4ibm.com/software/developer/library/bash.html> 
Part 2: More Bash Programming Fundamentals <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/bash2.html> 
Part 3: Exploring the Ebuild System <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/bash3.html?dwzone=linux> 
Working the the Shell Environment <*www.cc.vt.edu/cc/us/docs/unix/shells.html> 
pdksh (Public Domain Korn) <*www.cs..mun.c/a~michael/pdksh/pdksh-man.html> 
Shell Script Programming <*www.csd.uu.se/~matkin/documents/shell/> 
C Shell Tutorial <*www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/csh.html> 
BASH FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/bash/> 
Shell Differences FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/shell-differences/> 
Z-Shell FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/unix-faq/shell/zsh/> 
GNU Bash Reference Manual <*www.gnu.org/manual/bash-2.02/bashref.html> 
Bourne/Bash: Shell Programming Introduction <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue25/dearman.html> 
Functions and Aliases in Bash <*www.linuxgazettecom/issue53/eyler.html> 
Introduction to Shell Scripting <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue54/okopnik.html> 
The Deep, Dark Secrets of Bash <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue55/okopnik.html> 
bash (GNU) <*www.neosoft.com/neosoft/man/bash.1.html> 
csh (C) <*www.neosoft..com/neosoft/man/csh.1.html> 
ksh (Korn) <*www.neosoft..com/neosoft/man/ksh.1.html> 
sh (Bourne) <*www.neosoft.com/neosoft/man/sh.1.html> 
tcsh <*www.neosoft.com/neosoft/man/tcsh.1.html> 
zsh (Z) <*www.neosoft..com/neosoft/man/zsh.1.html> 
Getting the Most from Your Shell <*www.networkcomputing.com/unixworld/tutorial/018/018shell.html> 
Shell Command Language Index <*www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/7908799/xcu/shellix.html> 
UNIX Bourne Shell Programming <*www.torgetse/users/d/Devlin/shell/index.html> 
Features of the TCSH Shell <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue35/2066.html> 
Improve Bash Shell Scripts Using Dialog <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue61/2460.html> 
Extending the Bash Prompt <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue64/3215.html> 
Shell Functions and Path Variables, Part 1 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue71/3645.html> 
Shell Functions and Path Variables, Part 2 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue72/3768.html> 
Shell Functions and Path Variables, Part 3 <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue73/3935.html> 

sockets 

Introduction to Network Functions in C <*homepages.stayfree.co.uk/zed/net/> 
Berkeley UNIX System Calls and Interprocess Communication <*winter.cs.umn.edu/~bentlem/aunix/BSD-UNIX:SysCalls_and_IPChtml> 

Using Internet Sockets <*www.ecst.csuchicoedu/~beej/guide/net/> 
Beginner's Guide to Sockets <*www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~chafey/prog/sockets/sinfo1.html> 
BSD Sockets: A Quick And Dirty Primer <*www.ecst.csuchico.edu/~chafey/prog/sockets/sinfo2.html> 
Sockets Programming in Java <*www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-12-1996/jw-12-sockets.html> 
Introduction to Socket Programming <*www.linuxgazettecom/issue47/bueno.html> 
An Introduction to Socket Programming <*www.uwo.c/aits/doc/courses/notes/socket/index.html> 
Perl and Sockets <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue35/2057.html> 
Linux Network Programming, Part 1 - BSD Sockets <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue46/2333.html> 

threads 

Getting Started with POSIX Threads <*dis.cs.umass.edu/~wagner/threads_html/tutorial.html> 
LinuxThreads FAQ <*pauillacinria.fr/~xleroy/linuxthreads/faq.html> 
Part 3: Improve Efficiency with Condition Variables <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/l-posix3/?dwzone=linux> 

Part 1: A Simple and Nimble Tool for Memory Sharing <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/posix1.html> 
Part 2: The Little Things Called Mutexes <*www-4.ibm.com/software/developer/library/posix2/index.html?dwzone=linux> 

Multi-Threaded Programming with POSIX Threads <*www.actcom.co.il/~choo/lupg/tutorials/multi-thread/multi-thread.html> 

Threads FAQ <*www.best.com/~bos/threads-faq/> 
Multithreaded Programming <*www.gl.umbc.edu/~schmitt/331F96/tshida1/thread.html> 
LinuxThreads Programming <*www..linuxgazette.com/issue48/dellomodarme.html> 
Pthreads - Overview and Manual <*www.mit.edu:8001/people/proven/pthreads.html> 
What is Multi-Threading? <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue34/1363.html> 
Thread-Specific Data and Signal Handling in Multi-Threaded Applications <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue36/2121.html> 

Introduction to Multi-Threaded Programming <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue61/3138.html> 
POSIX Thread Libraries <*www2.linuxjournal.com/lj-issues/issue70/3184.html> 

vi 

vi Tutorial <*ecn.www.ecn.purdue.edu/ECN/Documents/VI/> 
elvis Manual <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/Elvis/Doc/elvis.html> 
An Extremely Quick and Simple Introduction to the Vi Text Editor <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/UnixAndC/Editors/ViIntro.html> 

vim Reference Manual <*heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/Vim/Doc.html> 
Mastering the vi Editor <*www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html> 
vi FAQ - Part 1 <*www.faqs.org/faqs/editor-faq/vi/part1/> 
vi FAQ - Part 2 <*www.faqs.org/faqs/editor-faq/vi/part2/> 
vim Editor FAQ <*www.faqs.org/faqs/editor-faq/vim/> 
vi Quick Reference and Tutorial <*www.jaws.umn.edu/docs/vi/> 
Revisiting VIM <*www.linuxgazette.com/issue29/kahn.html> 
The vi/ex Editor <*www.networkcomputing.com/unixworld/tutorial/009/009.html> 

        Free E-Books 

        Good Site for Software Engineers *software-engineer.org/ <*software-engineer.org/>  


No. 

Title/Author 

URL 

1 

10 minute guide to lotus notes mail 4.5 

*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm <*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm>  

2 

10 minute guide to Microsoft exchange 5.0 

*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm <*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm>  

3 

10 minute guide to outlook 97 

*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm <*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm>  

4 

10 minute guide to schedule+ for windows 95 

*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm <*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm>  

5 

ActiveX programming unleashed 

*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm <*www.parsian.net/set1252/pages/books.htm>  

6 

ActiveX programming unleashed 

*www.emu.edu.tr/english/facilitiesservices/computercenter/bookslib/ <*www.emu.edu.tr/english/facilitiesservices/computercenter/bookslib/>  

7 

Advanced perl programming 

*www.hk8.org/old_web/ <*www.hk8.org/old_web/>  

8 

Advanced PL/SQL programming with packages 

*www.hk8.org/old_web/ <*www.hk8.org/old_web/>  

9 

Adventure in Prolo


----------



## great_manish (Mar 3, 2005)

thanx for that list .

how many of them have u visited ???


----------



## cheetah (Mar 3, 2005)

This will be more usable if there was no google.


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 3, 2005)

THATS ONE-HELL-OF-A POST...


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 3, 2005)

such a loooooooooooooooooong post, anyways thanx for the list


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey there...

    thats a good big list of tuts and sites.....But i got one prob... Can anyone pls help me finding e-books for Microprocessors 8086.. am searching for it since long but cant fin it...
   even tried it on google... vain,.

 it will begreat i anyone help me with this..

 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## techsavvy (Mar 3, 2005)

THATS A GREAT LIST. THANX


----------



## sunnydiv (Mar 4, 2005)

edited


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 4, 2005)

y always talking abt "legal" man?
r all the things legal what u r using on ur PC? 
thnk abt that..

@sreedevi::::hey sreedevi......
good starting yaar.as u r new user welcome here...


----------



## who_is_genius (Aug 30, 2005)

Now that was AWESOME!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2005)

Cool linkies
plz edit them for moking a hyperlink plz for better user exp..


----------



## shaunak (Sep 2, 2005)

HELL OF A LONG POST. can u plz hyperlink them. the list would b easier to use.


----------



## trigger (Sep 14, 2005)

quite old post....


----------



## Techmastro (Sep 14, 2005)

That was really awesome
thanks


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 14, 2005)

Since the author is not active and not editing the post.
So i tried to edit the contents of his/her post to make hyperlinks:



> Tutorials
> 
> This page is based on a snarf of *stommel.tamu.edu/~baum/programming.html *stommel..tamuedu/~baum/programming.html
> 
> ...



ENJOY!!!


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 4, 2005)

Man u must be really banned for not listing this earlier.


----------

